# Mini on Older TV w/ no HDMI?



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

What is best way to run from TiVo Mini to older TV w/ no HDMI and only Component (RGB)? I see a single green jack (looks like a headphone jack) on the back marked "Component" and a single yellow jack marked "A/V" on the back of the TiVo Mini.

Alternatively, a cord or converter for HDMI to Component would seem to be available based on a quick Google search. Not sure how much loss of quality there would be for that.

Also, is the USB port on the back used for anything other than the RF dongle?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The green and yellow jacks can be used for Tivo's component A/V kit:

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable

Or save a few bucks and get one of each of these, which also work:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-WD...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3a80237fb0
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-WD...187?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a80237f63

The USB at this point only uses the dongle.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JPA2825 said:


> Alternatively, a cord or converter for HDMI to Component would seem to be available based on a quick Google search. Not sure how much loss of quality there would be for that.


An HDMI to Component converter can potentially run into problems with the HDCP. You would be better off just getting the component breakout cables and using those.


----------



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

I used the yellow AV cable with a RF converter on my old 9 inch TV that just had an antenna connection in the kitchen. Can't find a small HDTV to fit as well as the tube one in that spot.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Similar question - I have an older flat-panel with only DVI input (plus component, etc.). 

Can I use HDMI to DVI cable plus the audio out with one of those ebay cables or similar?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

DrewTivo said:


> Similar question - I have an older flat-panel with only DVI input (plus component, etc.).
> 
> Can I use HDMI to DVI cable plus the audio out with one of those ebay cables or similar?


Possibly, but Iseem to recall some people who were using the Mini with a Slingbox reporting that after an update, the Mini no longer does simultaneous outputs. You can give it a try, but if that doesn't work then you would need to buy a converter box that does HDMI to DVI + audio. Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Converter-Dig...401619&sr=8-4&keywords=hdmi+to+dvi+with+audio


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have one mini connected to a display with an HDMI to DVI cable plus a TiVo AV cable (actually a cheap eBay clone of one) for the audio.

On another mini, I have it connected via the AV cable set (component on one cable and AV on the other) which runs to a slingbox component input. The component outs on the slingbox run into an older display with only component inputs.

Both setups work fine.


----------



## JMeade (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a Roamio Pro and Mini X 3, one of the Mini is to an older TV with only component or AVI input. I ordered the Western Digital set mentioned earlier in this thread. The AVI works well but when I try to use the component output, the TiVo menu is messed up. All of the actual programs come through fine - live TV, recorded Shows etc., but anything off of TiVo menus looks out of sync and is unreadable. Has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try setting the video option to only output a single resolution. (720p is likely best)


----------



## JMeade (Jan 12, 2015)

480i fixed the problem! It is curious that during setup when the Mini tests the resolution that the TV can receive, all resolutions tested ok. But I was using AVI to set up because of the problem in the first place. Thank you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unless it's an old SD TV then you don't want to use 480i. 480i is only SD.


----------



## JMeade (Jan 12, 2015)

It is an old Sony KV-27FS13 Trinitron Color TV manufactured 10/2001. I tried them all but 480i was the only resolution that would play readable TiVo menus. All other resolutions would show the recordings and live TV, just not the TiVo stuff. It is an old set.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JMeade said:


> It is an old Sony KV-27FS13 Trinitron Color TV manufactured 10/2001. I tried them all but 480i was the only resolution that would play readable TiVo menus. All other resolutions would show the recordings and live TV, just not the TiVo stuff. It is an old set.


Yeah that's an SD set. 480i is the best resolution it can display anyways.


----------

